# Anyone tried this stethoscope?



## flatline (May 6, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has one of these stethoscopes and if so...what do you think.  They are more affordable than some of the other brands that I've been looking at (like littmann).
http://www.medquestscientific.com/MDF_Stethoscopes-ER_Premier_Stethoscope.html


----------

